# NEW DESERT TORTOISE ADOPTION



## kathyth (Jan 22, 2015)

3 days ago, this female desert tortoise was surrendered to CTTC Chino. She had been owned by an elderly couple who lives in a mobile home park, for the last 15 years. This tortoise lived on cement and was fed two large meals a day. It shows!! She has never hibernated. Would sleep under their outdoor stairs, where she was provided a heater.
It sounds like the couple really loved her and did what they thought was best.
Needless to say, this has all changed!!
She will live like a Desert Tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2015)

She may have a hard time adjusting to grazing. I have a female with almost the same story as yours, except she was found in the desert as a juvenile about the size of your palm and lived for 50 years in the same situation as yours - cement, no grazing and veggies/greens daily. I put her out into a yard and basically left her alone. When it came time to hibernate I took a close look at her and she was VERY thin. So she had to stay up for the winter. The next year, the same thing. After summer when I looked at her she was again, very thin. Too bad it took me two years to figure out that this tortoise wasn't grazing. So she still lives out in the yard, however, I have to feed her every day. This is the fourth winter she has been kept up. Hopefully next winter she will have put on some weight.

Your new tortoise almost looks like she's been carved out of wood. She's very pretty. One of my favorite species of tortoise.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow, Yvonne!! I'm actually shocked that your desert never took to grazing.
I'm keeping a good eye on this one. She has not grazed and will not eat flowers yet.
She's fat so I'm not worried about her but will keep a close watch on her desire or lack of, to graze. For her sake I hope she starts too. If not I will feed her.
These tortoises are quite resilient. It's amazing what they can actually live through and survive.
This is also my favorite species.


----------



## TigsMom (Jan 24, 2015)

Very best wishes for great successes with your new adoption. She sure looks great! I'm getting ready to plant up the enclosures for both of mine (seperate enclosures) with some seeds from Carolina Pets. Very thankful the Hibiscus survived our freak snow fall this year, they aren't gorgeous, but they are already beginning to produce flowers and new growth.


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats on your roly poly lady there. She sure did eat, the little porker. She has a very cute face. I'm sure she loves her new softer home and hope she will take to the grazing for you.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Barbara! She's quite active but has not eaten anything. I'm keeping a good eye on her. Soak her daily in warm water.
I'm keeping her outside during our warm days and bringing her in at night. I'm increasing her day,isn't time and providing heat at night. Hoping this will signal summer and she will eat.
I wonder if she is used to porking out Spring - Fall and going without in the cold winters.
Time will tell.


----------



## ascott (Jan 25, 2015)

kathyth said:


> 3 days ago, this female desert tortoise was surrendered to CTTC Chino. She had been owned by an elderly couple who lives in a mobile home park, for the last 15 years. This tortoise lived on cement and was fed two large meals a day. It shows!! She has never hibernated. Would sleep under their outdoor stairs, where she was provided a heater.
> It sounds like the couple really loved her and did what they thought was best.
> Needless to say, this has all changed!!
> She will live like a Desert Tortoise.
> ...




Good looking tort....are we all sure that is a female? Just curious  Also, if you are trying to get the tort to move over to grazing...do the regular thing to get an animal comfortable with a few food item...cut some grass and sprinkle of the food you are offering, also, you can then squeeze some fruit juice onto the cut grass until the tort begins to associate the grass with food consumption..then you can back off of the appetite aids...just my 2 cents...


----------



## kathyth (Jan 25, 2015)

ascott said:


> Good looking tort....are we all sure that is a female? Just curious  Also, if you are trying to get the tort to move over to grazing...do the regular thing to get an animal comfortable with a few food item...cut some grass and sprinkle of the food you are offering, also, you can then squeeze some fruit juice onto the cut grass until the tort begins to associate the grass with food consumption..then you can back off of the appetite aids...just my 2 cents...



Appreciate the eating tip, Angela!! That should help in the transition but this tortoise has not taken one bite of food yet. I'm providing nighttime heat to mock summertime.
Maybe she's just stressed. 
This tortoise is big but has a small tail, is flat and does not gave the glands on the jaw. 
Any thoughts on her not eating?? I have offered greens, mazuri, cactus fruit.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 25, 2015)

What a gorgeous tortoise!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2015)

Try to find out from the club if it would be ok for you to contact the previous owners so you can ask them what they fed the tortoise. I'm betting she's used to eating things like broccoli, zucchini, etc.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 25, 2015)

I will Yvonne. Lynda at CTTC Chino did mention that the lady mentioned many fattening non tortoise foods. I would love to talk to the previous owner.

I'm attaching pictures for possible, positive sex I,D,
Thanks!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2015)

There's no doubt that's female.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks, Yvonne!


----------



## ascott (Jan 25, 2015)

kathyth said:


> Thanks, Yvonne!




yup....with the additional pics I would cheer for female as well....and the likely reason the tort is not eating is, well, we are talking about a CDT---stubborn, routine, stubborn, set in their way, stubborn and oh yeah did I mention stubborn mixed with tenacious in their ways? I would not cave, I would offer the tort only what you want her to eat (and only allow a little goodies to get her to transition---kinda blend/dice some goodies up and give it a toss onto the grass area you are going to offer up for her grazing pleasure.....then be patient and stubborn as a CDT


----------



## kathyth (Jan 26, 2015)

ascott said:


> yup....with the additional pics I would cheer for female as well....and the likely reason the tort is not eating is, well, we are talking about a CDT---stubborn, routine, stubborn, set in their way, stubborn and oh yeah did I mention stubborn mixed with tenacious in their ways? I would not cave, I would offer the tort only what you want her to eat (and only allow a little goodies to get her to transition---kinda blend/dice some goodies up and give it a toss onto the grass area you are going to offer up for her grazing pleasure.....then be patient and stubborn as a CDT




Pretty funny, Angela! I will match her stubbornness and do exactly as you suggest.
She has a lot of fat around her legs that she can lose. .
Appreciate the tip.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 26, 2015)

She's pretty Kathy. Congrats!

Angela's tip to sprinkle the goodies on the grass is a great tip.

You'll be so happy once you finally see her graze on the grass


----------

